# Butterley Engineering



## jsp77 (Mar 30, 2017)

More than 50 staff have lost their jobs after a centuries-old Derbyshire engineering firm was forced to call in the administrators. Butterley Ltd, better known as Butterley Engineering, has appointed administrators Grant Thornton UK. The historic firm, which has been operating since 1790 and is one of the largest employers in the town.

The company was famed for building the roof at London's St Pancras Railway Station, in the 19th century; its work on the Spinnaker Tower, in Portsmouth; and for the 1,200-tonne Falkirk Wheel.

"Unfortunately it's a sign of the times and the economic downturn doesn't seem to be showing any signs of letting up. In the short term there doesn't seem to be anything that can be done. It's very sad."

Butterley Ironworks was established in 1790 by Benjamin Outram and William Jessop, partners who manufactured cast-iron rails at the site to replace wooden tramways. The pair engineered the Cromford Canal in 1793 and an underground canal still passes through the Butterley Engineering site.

The steel viaduct at Millers Dale and the 9,096ft long Godavari Bridge, in India, are among several cast-iron bridges around the world that were made at Butterley.

Being in engineering myself i really enjoyed this one, loving the bright colours of the cranes a the blues that are painted around the factory and how the decay is slowly creeping in. Was a nice relaxed solo visit.​

*on with the photos*


https://flic.kr/p/SiiYau


https://flic.kr/p/SFSk8M


https://flic.kr/p/SPA5Q7


https://flic.kr/p/SiiR21


https://flic.kr/p/SPzVw7


https://flic.kr/p/SFS8TT


https://flic.kr/p/RDecxT


https://flic.kr/p/SFS2fH


https://flic.kr/p/RDe7ai


https://flic.kr/p/ST9Vrn


https://flic.kr/p/SFRVYa


https://flic.kr/p/RAENzq


https://flic.kr/p/SPzurs


https://flic.kr/p/SPzqmo


https://flic.kr/p/SFREj4


https://flic.kr/p/RDdHkk


https://flic.kr/p/SFRthz


https://flic.kr/p/SiibSL​
*thanks for looking*


----------



## smiler (Mar 30, 2017)

Good selection of shots jsp, Proper Job, Thanks


----------



## krela (Mar 30, 2017)

Lovely photos JSP, thanks.


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 30, 2017)

Wonderful set of photos! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Brewtal (Mar 30, 2017)

Stunning set there mate, some beautifully composed pics. I'd love to pay this place a visit but its just a bit too far.


----------



## Wrench (Mar 31, 2017)

Nice work sir
That spiral staircase is nice init?


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Mar 31, 2017)

Love that second shot jsp with all the draws, and you climbed inside the crane, I'm not too good with heights on solo trips

I must get back as I've missed abit...you know what I mean lol


----------



## The Wombat (Apr 2, 2017)

Really nice set of photos. Looks a big place 
And nice to meet you yesterday


----------



## HughieD (Apr 2, 2017)

Epic stuff JSP. And that spiral staircase!


----------



## dead format (Apr 3, 2017)

Cracking bit of industry. Always love the high up overhanging foremans offices in these places.


----------



## Gromr (Apr 3, 2017)

Stunning Pictures JSP, lovely tone to them. Can't beat a bit of heavy industry.


----------



## jsp77 (Apr 4, 2017)

thanks for all the comments and was good to catch up with you all


----------



## RavenTT (Oct 9, 2017)

My grandpa used to work here but I haven't yet managed to venture in myself so it's wonderful to see photos of the inside. My dad tells me he used to bring all sorts of things home when the company was going to throw them away, including more bakelite telephones than they had rooms in the house for! I think I can guess where I get my hoarding nature from, haha.


----------



## Potter (Oct 11, 2017)

Great work. The pic of the old files is great.

I love that with getting the old phones.


----------



## Snailsford (Oct 11, 2017)

Stunning pictures Justin.


----------



## hrgallie (Jan 16, 2018)

Nice shots, this is a vast place with lots space. The whole sight around is so vast. The cranes are still in after nearly eight years, there are plans also strewn about the whole site. There are drums of lubricant still around. At least they have put a steel roof on so that the rain can't get in. It is all really sad and this building is groaning literally. Great shots, hope that somebody with sense and capital will buy and make it good again.


----------



## Decender (Jan 31, 2018)

Called in here at the weekend (been before, but thought i'd pop in as I was passing).

Seems its all freshly boarded up now and the perimeter fence has been fixed although there were a couple of people strolling round the grounds looking for an in. Didn't bother looking as every window and door I could see had fresh new shiny boards up.


----------

